# Ca and Mg calculations to increase GH. NEED HELP



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

Hi, I have a 55G tank probably around 50G water column. I need help calculating dry dosages of CaCL2 and MgSO4+7H2O needed to increase GH by 1, 2, and 3 degrees respectively. I would appreciate it if anyone can provide me with dosages for all 3 (preferably in grams). Also, should I dose only when I do my water changes (around 30%) or throughout the week? If I only need to dose them after water changes then I would prefer dry dosage calculations, but if it is better to dose throughout the week then I would prefer calculations of CaCL2 and MgSO4+7H2O diluted in 250ml. Thanks for your time your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SniperLk (May 25, 2008)

hi, take a look at that : http://www.lenntech.com/ro/water-hardness.htm


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

SniperLk said:


> hi, take a look at that : http://www.lenntech.com/ro/water-hardness.htm


Hi, thank you for the link but I am dosing CaCL2 which has a different molar mass than CaCO3 so the results will be different.


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

Hi, I found the information I was looking for and here's a link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/w...osing-calcium-chloride-magnesium-sulfate.html


----------

